# Heater issue



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a Cobalt Aquatics Neotherm heater, 200W running on my apex. It's set to come on and off as the program. Recently I've noticed that it's not turning on. I need to reset the power and then it's coming on. 

Anyone have this problem before and have any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Our apex sent emails Sunday morning complaining the tank was cold. We did not even consider using the heater again. I guess it might have been the same issue as you, but I never tested it.

Went and grabbed a new heater right away, (thanks Tristan). New heater works perfect.

I do enjoy trying to fix things rather than just buying replacements, but the reef is not worth risking. I wish I remembered which user here said it, but "when in doubt, throw it out" is how I deal with the reef.

Good luck!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Cobalt Aquatics Neotherm heater, 200W running on my apex. It's set to come on and off as the program. Recently I've noticed that it's not turning on. I need to reset the power and then it's coming on.
> 
> ...


Take the heater off the Apex and verify it is turning on and off when it is plugged directly into the wall.

I have noticed that these powerbars (apex and reefkeepers) sometimes get "stuck" in one position or the other and you may need to reboot the unit to clear the stuck state. Try moving it to a different spot on the power bar and see what happens. Look at the logs to see if the heater is being turned on AND off.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

And as per their instructions ...



> SPECIAL NOTE for use with Aquarium Controllers:
> APEX users: Please be sure to plug your Neo-Therm into plug 4 or 8.
> Digital Aquatics users: Neo-Therms can be plugged into any port without issue.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1
I was going to ask if you had it plugged into one of the the relay outles....


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> +1
> I was going to ask if you had it plugged into one of the the relay outles....


Thanks for the info. Let me look into it.


----------

